# WWII resources



## chriswchase (Jan 21, 2013)

I am new to this forum (I am really glad I found this place as I am a history buff and when I build models I want the history behind them to be correct). So, the question I have is if anyone can let me know of some reliable online sources to purchase books and other related materials pertaining to military aircraft? I am in Alaska and do have access to a Barnes and Knobles but would like some reliable and honest sources to order from online. I appreciate any and all help you can give me! Happy modeling....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 21, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! Amazon is pretty good.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 21, 2013)

chriswchase said:


> I am new to this forum (I am really glad I found this place as I am a history buff and when I build models I want the history behind them to be correct). So, the question I have is if anyone can let me know of some reliable online sources to purchase books and other related materials pertaining to military aircraft? I am in Alaska and do have access to a Barnes and Knobles but would like some reliable and honest sources to order from online. I appreciate any and all help you can give me! Happy modeling....



Love Anchorage. Can't wait to get back up to Alaska some day. Hopefully move their someday. 

Anyhow...

Have you been to the Tidal Wave Bookstore in Anchorage, Alaska. Huge bookstore, and they have some great history books. I bought quite a few WW2 books while I was up there, and they are all at discount prices because they are used.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 21, 2013)

Amazon.com is about the best that I've come across. I haven't bought a book from a bookstore in the last 2 years. Especially love the used section.

I'm also going to move this to the Book section. You might find some good books and resources there.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 22, 2013)

Check out World Was 2 Aviation Books Civil War Books| Eagle Editions Ltd


----------

